# Rawr Download



## Teyna (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht kennen welche von euch Rawr, nun ich möchte es mir downloaden aber ich muss dann die Lizenz akzeptieren, nun da mir mal der Account gehackt wurde bin ich jetzt vorsichtig mit den downloads und wollte fragen ob dies wohl sicher ist, hier mal der link http://www.codeplex.com/Rawr/Release/Proje...ReleaseId=13446 (ganz unten kann mans downloaden)
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Danke schonmal

MfG

PS: Hab manchmal groß manchmal klein geschrieben ;P


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2008)

Was is das wenn ich doof fragen darf ? ^.^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Mai 2008)

Würd ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Neque neque (30. Mai 2008)

Keine Antwort ist auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusktumy (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn man sich die Punkte etwas durchliest, könnte man meinen es sei ein Addon.
Aber was es genau ist KA

Kann das vielleicht sein das es so ne art Cosmos ist?


----------



## Aviscall (30. Mai 2008)

Rawr ist ein Tool, um die Talente und Aurüstung zu bewerten und mögliche Verbesserungen zu erkennen.
Das Tool arbeitet sehr gut und beinhaltet verschiedene Klassen und Skillungen, allerdings noch nicht alle.

Es wurde zuerst als Druiden Tool für Katze, moonkin und Feral entwickelt und wird im Moment ausgebaut für Healadin, Tankadin und so.

Für mich ist da Tool nix, weil noch kein Jäger implementiert ist, aber Druiden die ich kenne schwören auf das Tool.
Die Calculationen und Verbesserungen sollen sehr gut sein.

Es ist kein Addon sondern ein Standalone Anwendung

Bis jetzt ist mir nichts bekannt das sich in dem Download ein Virus/trjaner versteckt.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Mai 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Punkte etwas durchliest, könnte man meinen es sei ein Addon.
> Aber was es genau ist KA
> 
> Kann das vielleicht sein das es so ne art Cosmos ist?


Sowas in der Art hab ich auch vermutet.
Mein Rat: Was du nicht kennst lass lieber liegen.
Sprich, lass den download!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2008)

Rawr ist ein Addon für WoW.


----------



## Teyna (30. Mai 2008)

danke für die antworten habs mir gedownloaded und mal auf viren überprüft 0 sind wohl, drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

